# Others with Hypo have low Vit D



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't posted or been on in a while because I have been doing so well, but just got some labs back and have some questions. I do 25mcg of Synthroid (fell just within "normal" ranges at diagnosis but had all of the horrible symptoms so we gave it a try and it works!). We just did a full blood workup 2 weeks ago on hormones (thyroid & others), CBC, & a full "wellness" blood screening (cholesterol, glucose, & vitamin/minerals). All of the hormones came back much improved and normal (I don't have the values in front of me, nurse is sending me a copy in the mail but that doc left a note that they were great). However, my Vit D3, B12, Folate, Omega 3's were all extremely low and he recommends supplementation. Although I feel great, I am pretty bummed about them being low because I eat better than anyone I know - low/no processed foods, no fast food, fresh/raw fruits & veggies at every meal, I weigh, count, & track everything I eat, no pop, no alcohol, no red meat, etc. These things surely can't be low because of lack of intake.

The Vit D was surprising because it was normal in August at last check and it now low since starting thyroid meds (was 20 now, with normal 60-80). Is it just because it is winter & I am not outside (I live in IL) or is it related to starting thyroid meds??? I have IBS so I know absorption of nutrients ca be a problem for IBS people, could it be that?

Thanks! Kristin


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

No help but I have been having some numbness(lips) and according to my Dr who called just a bit ago, my Vit D was WAY low as was my b12. I have to take 50,000 units vit D on sunday and 1000 units twice a day M-S. 62,000 seems like a lot to me. I also have to give myself a b12 shot once a week. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

It could be the lack of sunlight, or the hypo, or both. Hypo patients are notorious for low vitamin D, as are people who don't get enough sunlight due to life in northern climes.

Even the food with the highest amount of vitamin D, herring, only has 460 IUs per ounce. For that matter, you'd need to drink 10+ glasses of vitamin D enriched milk to give you the necessary dietary amount daily. However, 5 to 30 minutes, depending on your coloring, in shorts and a tank top during the summer will give you 10,000 IUs. From what I understand though, the sun doesn't get high enough in the sky during winter months to give you the necessary UVB rays if you live above a line drawn on the U.S. map between the northern California border and Boston. Especially with the hypo, you would do well to think about a quality D supplement during the months that your shorts are packed away.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I take 5K IU 6 days a week of D. If my D gets too high I feel hyper - tested and documented so 6 days a week it is.

For your omega's try Carlson Norwegian Cod Liver Oil. It's not bad and provides a ton of omega's. I used to take a fish oil pill, now I take the cod liver oil instead.

I think alot of us with thyroid issues are deficient in D, and iron so don't sweat it.


----------



## kris4913 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! I guess I was just freaking out because I have worked so hard on my diet that it is hard to believe that I could not be eating appropriate quantities of all my vitamins and minerals. I would prefer to not need the supplements but I guess if I need them, that's why they make them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> I take 5K IU 6 days a week of D. If my D gets too high I feel hyper - tested and documented so 6 days a week it is.
> 
> For your omega's try Carlson Norwegian Cod Liver Oil. It's not bad and provides a ton of omega's. I used to take a fish oil pill, now I take the cod liver oil instead.
> 
> I think alot of us with thyroid issues are deficient in D, and iron so don't sweat it.


Carlson's is the best in my humble opinion! Been taking it for over 20 years or more!


----------

